# Your order has been cancelled



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I had this phone on pre order since around the 25th of June, coming from a Galaxy Nexus to a phone from Samsung which I thought had a good history of not completely ruining their devices, and now hearing the news I have cancelled my order and will wait until this issue is bypassed/fixed. I will stay with my Galaxy Nexus which is completely open.


----------

